# This sure didn't hang around long...



## BikeMe (Jan 3, 2014)

Spotted this the night it was posted, and then, "poof!", it was gone....  I would have posted sooner, but i had a heck of a time finding it in the completed auctions...  I'd like to think whoever got the bike would keep it together and restore it, but i've got a bad feelin that won't be the case...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-NIA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## stoney (Jan 4, 2014)

The $ I believe is in the horizontal spring seat and the 2 speed.


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2014)

The bike is safe.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah Nick saw it too, with the seat and 2 speed and figured someone would buy it for those parts...glad it's safe then 

Darcie


----------



## BikeMe (Jan 4, 2014)

*Whew!!*

I thought the bike had a bleak future, so it's good to know it found a good home...


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 4, 2014)

*why keep those parts on THAT bike?*

Dress up a better bike and replace the parts with standard ones.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 4, 2014)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Dress up a better bike and replace the parts with standard ones.




Exactly...what is safe?
The saddle and the 2 speed are safely transferred to another bike?
That's a donor bike folks.
I think its official I am not combing ebay as I should be.
Chris


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 4, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Exactly...what is safe?
> The saddle and the 2 speed are safely transferred to another bike?
> That's a donor bike folks.
> I think its official I am not combing ebay as I should be.
> Chris




^This.....


----------



## Bicycle Peddler (Jan 4, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Exactly...what is safe?
> The saddle and the 2 speed are safely transferred to another bike?
> That's a donor bike folks.
> I think its official I am not combing ebay as I should be.
> Chris



Why should he do that? Because you think a girls bicycle isn't worth anything? Maybe he does and has a GF or wife he would like to restore it for.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 4, 2014)

@ $500+ shipping this is not worth tearing your hair out over.  Some good parts but they are in rough shape and they're not correct so who cares where they end up.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jan 4, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> @ $500+ shipping this is not worth tearing your hair out over.  Some good parts but they are in rough shape and they're not correct so who cares where they end up.




Those parts are indeed correct.


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> @ $500+ shipping this is not worth tearing your hair out over.  Some good parts but they are in rough shape and they're not correct so who cares where they end up.




Hey Chris shouldn’t you be riding around on a 38 Bluebird making you look like… well you know…

Shipping is not a problem when you have a buddy like Slick living a few miles away and he and Karla regularly attended the Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach.


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2014)

Bicycle Peddler said:


> Why should he do that? Because you think a girls bicycle isn't worth anything? Maybe he does and has a GF or wife he would like to restore it for.




Yes, and she likes riding when her bike doesn't have a flat tire.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 4, 2014)

I would have no problem selling the DD setup and seat to you guys on the Cabe and scrapping the rest of that b***h. Just sayin'.


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2014)

ohdeebee said:


> I would have no problem selling the DD setup and seat to you guys on the Cabe and scrapping the rest of that b***h. Just sayin'.




It’s not a fun hobby is it? LOL


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 4, 2014)

John said:


> Hey Chris shouldn’t you be riding around on a 38 Bluebird making you look like… well you know…
> 
> Shipping is not a problem when you have a buddy like Slick living a few miles away and he and Karla regularly attended the Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach.




Its a good deal don't get me wrong, Jeez, between this reply and Catfish's response to my last comment, I think I'm going to go back on lurker mode for a while.  Maybe I should go take my Redbird out for a ride. It's pretty cold out, I hope I don't get frostbite...


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Its a good deal don't get me wrong, Jeez, between this reply and Catfish's response to my last comment, I think I'm going to go back on lurker mode for a while.  Maybe I should go take my Redbird out for a ride. It's pretty cold out, I hope I don't get frostbite...




Read this first

http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-a-Stuck-Tongue-from-a-Frozen-Surface


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 4, 2014)

John said:


> Read this first
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-a-Stuck-Tongue-from-a-Frozen-Surface




Thanks for the warning! But unfortunately for me I've been married for a few years now so this is a highly unlikely scenario.


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks for the warning! But unfortunately for me I've been married for a few years now so this is a highly unlikely scenario.




You never know.. Riding around on the Bluebird.. No one looking...


----------

